# Goodbye Oji.



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Oji passed peacefully tonight by euthanasia. 









My first betta, i'll miss him.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss! Oji was beautiful.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

